# Looking for a ride/deckhand on a boat



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a college student with alotta knowledge of the blue water. Ive been doing it for several years now and have good experience with all blue water species including billfish, tuna, tilefish, grouper, etc.. I just got back from my summer cruise ( maritime academy) and wanna try to get some blue water time where i can actually fish before the next semester starts. Willing to split costs, or work as a full time hand. Lots of knowledge of fishing locations and other things that i am willing to share. Pm me.


----------

